# what about the z31



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

has anyone ever done anything to an 87-89 300zx. im looking for some good ideas.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I backed into one once. Maybe not a good idea, but I did it.

Seriously though, if you're looking to make it look nice, nice wheels and lowering do wonders for the car. Keep that paint nice and shiny and tint the windows.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Try to score yourself a complete 200ZR body kit including fenders. The rear bumber is much smother and the fenders are a little bit wider also.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.wickedbodies.net/87-89-300ZX.html


----------

